# Auto Train Security



## Tony R (Aug 16, 2017)

This will be our first trip on Auto Train. We would like to know if the belongings we store and leave in the car/suv are safe? ... are you aware of any issues with missing or stolen goods?. Thank you.


----------



## OBS (Aug 16, 2017)

Considering they are loaded into closed auto carriers for the trip, I think things will be pretty safe...and, no, I have never heard of anyone having a problem.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 17, 2017)

Although I'm unaware of anything ever being stolen inside private cars on the Auto Train this sounds like an interesting plot for an unusual heist flick.


----------



## KmH (Aug 17, 2017)

I wouldn't leave Krugerrands or bundles of hundred dollar bills out in plain sight.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 17, 2017)

The cars are only out in the open during the drop off and the pick-up times, otherwise they are in the car transports. The train doesn't make scheduled stops, except to service in the night. Based on this it is highly unlikely any theft will happen. Personally, I would cover everything in sight with a an old sheet or blanket. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 19, 2017)

Once you drop off your car it is immediately loaded on an auto carrier. If your belongings are in the trunk I cannot see ihat anyone from Amtrak will open it. Now if you left your cell phone on the front passenger seat there might be a slim chance that it will disappear but Amtrak personnel have been some of the most honest people that we have met. Agree with Lonestar; chance of theft is very small.


----------

